# Juventus-Napoli: sabato 13 febbraio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sabato 13 febbraio la partita tra Juventus e Napoli, seconda e prima del Campionato.

Il Napoli arriva allo scontro diretto con soli due punti di vantaggio sui bianconeri, 56 contro 54.

Il match, che si giocherà allo Juventus Stadium, sarà trasmesso in diretta da Sky e da Mediaset Premium a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 13 febbraio 2016.

A seguire tutte le informazioni sulla gara ed i commenti.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partita decisiva per lo scudetto?


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita decisiva per lo scudetto?


Secondo me decisiva solo in caso di una vittoria del Napoli, perche' poi a +5 sarebbero nettamente i favoriti con il morale alle stelle. La mia previsione e' vittoria della Juve e scudetto a Torino


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita decisiva per lo scudetto?



Anche secondo me solo se vince il Napoli, ma è difficile.

Prevedo un pareggio, che non taglierebbe le gambe a nessuno.



L'importante è che sia una bella partita, sarebbe una delle poche gioie da appassionato.


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà una partita molto interessante, meglio che sia capitata ora che tra due mesi (quando magari il distacco sarebbe stato ben altro),
Il Napoli ha due risultati su 3, anche un pari non sarebbe mica malaccio..


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2016)

Da quando hanno inaugurato il Conad Stadium non hanno mai sbagliato un colpo in queste partite. Al Napoli servirà un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vince in agilità la Juventus, la quale ipoteca il campionato. Storia già vista e rivista


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Forza NAPOLI


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza NAPOLI



+1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2016)

X


----------



## hiei87 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vince la juventus 3 o 4 a 0


----------



## vero juventino (7 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=2280]vero juventino[/MENTION] ti ricordo che siamo su un forum del Milan. 

Al prossimo intervento di questo tipo, verrai bannato.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> .


Purtroppo non ne sarei così convinto.
La verità è che il Napoli è una bella squadra, che può mettervi in seria difficoltà.

Tanto per, io sono uno dei pochi milanisti (ma forse anche italiani non gobbi) che tifa per la Juventus.


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2016)

la Juve ha fatto 14 vittorie, non mi stupirei se cadesse proprio in questa partita


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2016)

Come detto di la, la Juventus vincerà questa partita ed il campionato sarà finito.


----------



## Butcher (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggio o vittoria Juve, da quando la Juve ha aperto il ciclo di vittorie (soprattutto dal 12/13) in tutti gli scontri diretti decisivi ha sempre stracciato l'avversario, soprattutto in casa

Se il Napoli vincesse ha lo scudetto veramente a portata di mano


----------



## Black1897 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita decisiva per lo scudetto?



Si.

Chi vince questa, vince lo scudetto.

Anche se credo che alla fine finirà in pareggio.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo più forti, abbiamo più risorse ed esperienza più che altro...ma il Napoli in una gara secca può vincere contro chiunque...sarà una grande partita.

Mi spiace solo che non ci sarà Chiellini su Higuain..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vince in agilità la Juventus, la quale ipoteca il campionato. Storia già vista e rivista



In agilità no, ma concordo sulla vittoria Juve.

Probabilmente la chiuderanno nel secondo tempo quando il Napoli calerà fisicamente (già da questo punto di vista è un po' appannato).

E soprattutto concordo sul fatto che la Juve con la vittoria ammazzerà il Napoli.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Serve una prova di forza...


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà decisiva solo se vince la Juve

Forza napoli


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Juve senza Chiellini Khedira Caceres e Mandzukic infortunati e Zaza squalificato*


----------



## Baggio (8 Febbraio 2016)

Penso che la Juve possa permettersi anche di lasciare al Napoli questo scudetto, non sarebbe una tragedia

Arriveranno secondi, comodi comodi in Champions ricoperti da un altra vagonata di milioni


Alla fine quello conta e ad inizio campionato era un miraggio per loro


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2016)

Questa partita mi fa troppo pensare al derby scudetto del 2011.. l'inter partiva con i favori del pronostico, e in rampa di lancio per il sorpasso, come questa juve. Il napoli lo state sottovalutando troppo secondo me


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> In agilità no, ma concordo sulla vittoria Juve.
> 
> Probabilmente la chiuderanno nel secondo tempo quando il Napoli calerà fisicamente (già da questo punto di vista è un po' appannato).
> 
> *E soprattutto concordo sul fatto che la Juve con la vittoria ammazzerà il Napoli.*



Ma sì per forza. Poi il Nabule crolla


----------



## vero juventino (8 Febbraio 2016)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2280]vero juventino[/MENTION] ti ricordo che siamo su un forum del Milan.
> 
> Al prossimo intervento di questo tipo, verrai bannato.


sinceramente non capisco il motivo di questo richiamo, ho semplicemente scritto quello che penso, ovvero che la juventus vincerà agevolmente indipendentemente dal tifo contro di gran parte dei tifosi...
non vedo dove ho violato il regolamento, non ho sbefeggiato nessun milanista.


----------



## vero juventino (8 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Penso che la Juve possa permettersi anche di lasciare al Napoli questo scudetto, non sarebbe una tragedia
> 
> Arriveranno secondi, comodi comodi in Champions ricoperti da un altra vagonata di milioni
> 
> ...


non vedo perchè dobbiamo lasciare lo scudetto al napoli, se si dimostreranno più bravi di noi saremo i primi a complimentarci con loro ma solo dopo aver fatto tutto il possibile per vincerlo.
miraggio? chi come me era consapevole del valore della rosa bianconera ha sempre creduto nello scudetto


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Questa partita mi fa troppo pensare al derby scudetto del 2011.. l'inter partiva con i favori del pronostico, e in rampa di lancio per il sorpasso, come questa juve. Il napoli lo state sottovalutando troppo secondo me



Già. Se dovessi scommettere su una delle due direi Napoli.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Si.
> 
> Chi vince questa, vince lo scudetto.
> 
> Anche se credo che alla fine finirà in pareggio.


Se vince il Napoli è +5, se vince la Juventus è +1 ma poi restano altri 39 punti in palio. Come può essere decisiva per lo scudetto?


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2016)

In tutta onestà tengo molto più alla partita col Bayern.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2016)

Io penso che sarà decisiva solo se vince il Napoli, ma comunque mancano ancora troppe partite


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vince il Napoli è +5, se vince la Juventus è +1 ma poi restano altri 39 punti in palio. Come può essere decisiva per lo scudetto?



perché se la juventus fa il sorpasso il napoli crollerà sicuro, se invece il napoli resta davanti in classifica sarebbe un attestato di superiorità in favore dei napoletani. per me mai decisiva come quest'anno, poi posso sicuramente sbagliarmi. 
come importanza della partita mi ricorda molto un roma-milan del gennaio 2004, la Roma era ancora imbattuta, ma il Milan arrivò a vincere all'Olimpico con una doppietta di Sheva, mancavano ancora infinite partite ma è lì che si è deciso lo scudetto.


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vince il Napoli è +5, se vince la Juventus è +1 ma poi restano altri 39 punti in palio. Come può essere decisiva per lo scudetto?



Infatti, sembrano tutti pensare che poi sia una che l'altra squadra vincerano tutte le altre partite...
Ma ho pure letto le stesse cose dopo la partita tra City e Leicester.

Sembra che il campionato sia finito.
Qualcuno non ricorda la nostra rimonta sulla Lazio ? (ma ce ne sono pure tante altre).


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sembra che il campionato sia finito.
> Qualcuno non ricorda la nostra rimonta sulla Lazio ? (ma ce ne sono pure tante altre).



altra roba, campionati molto più equilibrati, i campionati "a due" spesso si decidono negli scontri diretti, ho fatto l'esempio di milan-roma 2004, ma ce ne sono molti altri: milan-inter 2011, milan-juventus 2012, juventus-napoli 2013, juventus-inter 2003, juventus-inter 1998, napoli-milan 1988, inter-sampdoria 1991... 

poi naturalmente ci sono le eccezioni per esempio napoli-milan del 1990 dove abbiamo vinto nettamente lo scontro diretto al ritorno e... va beh non è il caso di ricordare oltre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perché se la juventus fa il sorpasso il napoli crollerà sicuro, se invece il napoli resta davanti in classifica sarebbe un attestato di superiorità in favore dei napoletani. per me mai decisiva come quest'anno, poi posso sicuramente sbagliarmi.
> come importanza della partita mi ricorda molto un roma-milan del gennaio 2004, la Roma era ancora imbattuta, ma il Milan arrivò a vincere all'Olimpico con una doppietta di Sheva, mancavano ancora infinite partite ma è lì che si è deciso lo scudetto.


Tu dici per i risvolti psicologici e ci sta, ma 39 punti sono davvero troppi... magari il Napoli vince nello scontro diretto, però poi ci sono le coppe, va avanti e cala; invece la Juve viene eliminata, si concentra solo sul campionato, recupera i 5 punti sul Napoli e poi si porta avanti. Oppure viceversa, col Napoli fuori e la Juve ancora dentro... insomma, come dice Djici sopra, ci sono fior fior di campionati decisi al fotofinish e non negli scontri diretti di metà stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu dici per i risvolti psicologici e ci sta, ma 39 punti sono davvero troppi... magari il Napoli vince nello scontro diretto, però poi ci sono le coppe, va avanti e cala; invece la Juve viene eliminata, si concentra solo sul campionato, recupera i 5 punti sul Napoli e poi si porta avanti. Oppure viceversa, col Napoli fuori e la Juve ancora dentro... insomma, come dice Djici sopra, ci sono fior fior di campionati decisi al fotofinish e non negli scontri diretti di metà stagione.



Beh, ma qui sono solo pronostici ovviamente, se lo scontro diretto sarà stato decisivo o meno lo potremo dire solo all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh, ma qui sono solo pronostici ovviamente, se lo scontro diretto sarà stato decisivo o meno lo potremo dire solo all'ultima giornata.


Naturalmente. Certo, la sfida ha un valore non da poco, ma imho non è stasera che si decide il campionato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ovviamente vincerà la Juve e vincerà lo scudetto ...

Il mio odio verso il Napoli supera quello della Juve ... Ma non quello per l Inter .


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra, Cuadrado, Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba, Dybala, Morata.

Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Forza Napoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra, Cuadrado, Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba, Dybala, Morata.
> 
> Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.*



Il coatto largo a sinistra ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Non tifo per nessuna, ma inconsciamente se la Juve non dovesse vincere mi sentirei più contento e sollevato.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

forza napoli!


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2016)

Forza Napoli!


----------



## Ciachi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Forza napoliiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Vai napuleee


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Buon inizio del Napoli


----------



## sabato (13 Febbraio 2016)

È la notte di Insigne.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Che miracolo su Albiol Buffon....


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che miracolo su Albiol Buffon....


Miracoloso anche Bonucci su Higuain...


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Più restano fermi sullo 0-0 più temo che la Juve la porti a casa.

Dai Napoli!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia Marchisio, che giocatore è diventato? Uno dei migliori centrocampisti in assoluto.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Miracoloso anche Bonucci su Higuain...



Però stava facendo una cappella, gli era scappato.

Spero in un gol di Insigne, gli farebbe fare lo scattino psicologico. (sperando che parrucchino non faccia scherzi)


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Marchisio, che giocatore è diventato? Uno dei migliori centrocampisti in assoluto.



Anche se così è incompatibile con Verratti.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche se così è incompatibile con Verratti.



Perché? Lui davanti alla difesa e Marcolino mezzala.


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche se così è incompatibile con Verratti.



no, verratti fa la mezzala.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perché? Lui davanti alla difesa e Marcolino mezzala.





davoreb ha scritto:


> no, verratti fa la mezzala.



Ma a parte le posizioni, sono due gestori e nessuno dei due è incursore (Marchisio lo sarebbe ma sta cambiando fisionomia).


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> È la notte di Insigne.



non mi sembra, sta facendo male


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perché? Lui davanti alla difesa e Marcolino mezzala.



al contrario secondo me


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte le posizioni, sono due gestori e nessuno dei due è incursore (Marchisio lo sarebbe ma sta cambiando fisionomia).



Mah, oddio, Marchisio alla fine non è un giocatore alla 'Pirlo' o alla 'Xabi Alonso' che tenta spesso la verticalizzazione, ma si limita a offrire un passaggio sicuro al compagno. Verratti invece avrebbe maggiori compiti di verticalizzare e accompagnare la manovra, mancherebbe un 'Kucka', insomma un incursore forte fisicamente ma non scarparo.


----------



## arcanum (13 Febbraio 2016)

juve fortunata sto primo tempo


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mi sembra, sta facendo male



Per me la risolve, questo è diventato un campione, uno di quelli che anche se gioca male ha l'invenzione.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al contrario secondo me



Mai nella vita.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, oddio, Marchisio alla fine non è un giocatore alla 'Pirlo' o alla 'Xabi Alonso' che tenta spesso la verticalizzazione, ma si limita a offrire un passaggio sicuro al compagno. Verratti invece avrebbe maggiori compiti di verticalizzare e accompagnare la manovra, mancherebbe un 'Kucka', insomma un incursore forte fisicamente ma non scarparo.



Florenzi. Spero sia questo il cc.


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte le posizioni, sono due gestori e nessuno dei due è incursore (Marchisio lo sarebbe ma sta cambiando fisionomia).



Io vorrei vederli in coppia in un 4231/442


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Curiosissimo di vedere Rugani ora.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Solita partitona di Barzagli. Altro che "è vecchio" o "è aiutato dal centrocampo", questo piscerebbe in testa a tutti i difensori d'Europa pure a 60 anni.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala sfiora il gol!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sì scansano entrambe per non far concorrenza a Sanremo


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Higuain perennemente solo nella terra di nessuno.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

il napoli non segna neanche per sbaglio. Qui finisce 0 a 0 o 1 a 0 per la giuve..


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Fossi in Sarri proverei la mossa Gabbiadini.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sfiora l'incrocio Hamsik!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Zazà e campionato finito.

Arrivederci all'anno prossimo.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Zaza! Gollazzo, 1-0.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2016)

Un altro scudetto Juventino


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2016)

Zaza sto bidone pazzesco.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> Più restano fermi sullo 0-0 più temo che la Juve la porti a casa.
> 
> Dai Napoli!


CVD.

Campionato finito.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Finito il campionato. Pazzesco, gli va sempre tutto bene.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Febbraio 2016)

scontato che finiva cosi..


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo vivamente che questo sia l'ultimo.. mi rifiuto di credere pure nel sesto scudetto


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco, pazzesco! A sti gobbi va sempre tutto bene porca maiala, non le conto più le partite vinte al.novantesimo, ci mancava solo la deviazione! 
A noi invece capita di prendere traverse, palla sulla schiena del portiere e palla che va verso la porta e prende un effetto che la fa tornare indietro, o sono le famose onde gravitazionali oppure stavo guardando Holly e Benji


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ci rendiamo conto che perfino Zaza segna gol decisivissimi?

Se Zaza giocasse col Milan lo bestemmieremmo una partita sì e quell'altra pure.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Inutile, fino a quando Milan o Inter non tornano a costruire una rosa seria questi vinceranno a mani basse. Che rabbia.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2016)

Scottish serie A


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Che noia che barba che barba che noia


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2016)

Quindici vittorie di fila

Che campionato ridicolo

Finché non tornano le milanesi questi vinceranno sempre


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Boh, non so che dire. 

Forse, se l'anno prossimo gli fanno disputare solo il girone di ritorno, il campionato POTREBBE essere combattuto fino all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quindici vittorie di fila
> 
> Che campionato ridicolo
> 
> Finché non tornano le milanesi questi vinceranno sempre



...le milanesi sono morte...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2016)

La vittoria di max. Gol scudetto di Zaza.


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2016)

La dimostrazione che un allenatore incide tantissimo, guarda la squadra tatticamente perfetta di Sarri, ma se hai una rosa di livello superiore puoi chiudere la partita da un momento all'altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Campionato finito. Alè.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo vivamente che questo sia l'ultimo.. mi rifiuto di credere pure nel sesto scudetto



Temo arriveranno anche al nono o al decimo di questo passo. Ed è tutto merito dello smantellamento fatto da B&G nel 2012, maledetti ..


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile la Juve, pur giocando male riesce a sfangarla.
Il Napoli ha tenuto il campo, ma è stato nullo in avanti. Il risultato giusto era 0-0 e invece un gol su tiro deviato. 
Vorrei vincere io almeno una volta così.


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La vittoria di max. Gol scudetto di Zaza.



Dai Sarri gli ha mangiato in testa, partita tatticamente perfetta del Napoli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2016)

E a pensare che questa Juve si sta aggiudicando anche i migliori giovani in circolazione mentre noi e l'Inter siamo a livelli pessimi senza alcuna programmazione. La Roma non ha fatto il salto e il Napoli rimarra sempre il Napoli. Niente da fare. Chi potra mai insediare questa Juve? Egemonia totale per i prossimi 5 anni come minimo.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Vabbe ragazzi non è ancora finita. Mancano ancora tante giornate. Comunque era una partita da 0-0.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che un allenatore incide tantissimo, guarda la squadra tatticamente perfetta di Sarri, ma se hai una rosa di livello superiore puoi chiudere la partita da un momento all'altro.



La Juve oggi era messa benissimo in campo, il Napoli non ha fatto un'azione.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sono anni che gli va tutto bene. Quando non sono stati i top player, si sono alternati come salvatori della patria i vari Vucinic, Matri, Zaza, Quagliarella, Giaccherini, Lichsteiner, addirittura Borriello...gente che in squadre come il Milan ci farebbero imprecare ogni domenica.
Un tiro senza pretese da trequarti, una deviazione casuale, e si vince il campionato. Va bene che avrebbero vinto comunque, ma così fa cadere le braccia.
Comunque, checchè se ne dica, il livello del campionato italiano è sempre mediocre, e tutta questa incertezza e questo equilibrio non ci sono mai stati. Siamo come la Bundes e la Ligue 1. A maggio saranno 5 consecutivi, tra 5 anni saranno 10, e, se non cambiano le cose, tra 15 anni saranno 20...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

A me invece non sembra campionato finito mi aspetto una lotta equillibrata fino alla fine.. cmq il Napoli oggi assolutamente delludente, poi di certo alla Juventus dopo tutti quelli scudetti non gli manca la tranquillita per vincere una partita cosi cosi senza fare quasi nulla e con un po' di culo come hanno fatto oggi.


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Juve oggi era messa benissimo in campo, il Napoli non ha fatto un'azione.



Erano due squadre chiuse, ma la Juve si è barricata con 5 difensori, il napoli ha solo accorciato il campo.

Comunque se non ci fosse stato Barzagli forse il Napoli avrebbe segnato, ha fatto una partita pazzesca.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Juve oggi era messa benissimo in campo, il Napoli non ha fatto un'azione.



.


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Finito il campionato con 1 punto di vantaggio e quasi un girone da giocare?? Mah


----------



## robs91 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Bel catenaccio della Juve...dieci uomini dietro la linea della palla.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Erano due squadre chiuse, ma la Juve si è barricata con 5 difensori, il napoli ha solo accorciato il campo.
> 
> Comunque se non ci fosse stato Barzagli forse il Napoli avrebbe segnato, ha fatto una partita pazzesca.



Per me era una partita da pareggio, quindi ci sta dare meriti a Sarri come è giusto dare meriti ad Allegri. I giocatori forti non vincono mai da soli.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Allegri è il miglior allenatore del mondo ad annullare i punti di forza altrui.


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2016)

Niente

Anche oggi ho voglia di bestemmiare tantissimo

Che siano per sempre stramaledetti. Loro, la loro spocchia e la loro dirigenza tutta.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Sembra il campionato post calciopoli. Solo che il dominio Inter è stato abbastanza corto e Moratti non ha saputo rinnovare. I gobbi e Marotta invece non ci hanno pensato due volte a dire addio a tre zoccoli duri, per sostituirli con gente con più voglia.

Galliani avrebbe chiuso Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez nello sgabuzzino fino a fine mercato con ingaggio triplicato..e poi ti trovavi i tre zombizzare per il campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

. doppio post


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Partita rubata dalla juve. Ma può capitare. Solo che questi ci hanno vinto scudetti con queste sfangate. Comunque elogiare allegri stasera lo trovo non corretto, la squadra ha pensato solo a difendersi. Poche storie. Sarri quanto meno ha messo in campo una squadra che provava a creare gioco e con mentalità offensiva. Ovviamente non trovavano spazi perché stavano in dieci dietro la palla. Campionato non chiuso, ma voglio vedere come reagirà il Napule da questa botta. Occhio che possono prendere la calata.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ma questi vogliono fare il filotto di vittorie fino a fine campionato? Boh...


----------



## koti (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri è il miglior allenatore del mondo ad annullare i punti di forza altrui.


Nelle partite che contano davvero è straordinario, non le sbaglia mai.


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questi vogliono fare il filotto di vittorie fino a fine campionato? Boh...



Tanto adesso si mettono tutte a novanta, specialmente quelle salve


----------



## vero juventino (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Partita rubata dalla juve*. Ma può capitare. Solo che questi ci hanno vinto scudetti con queste sfangate. Comunque elogiare allegri stasera lo trovo non corretto, la squadra ha pensato solo a difendersi. Poche storie. Sarri quanto meno ha messo in campo una squadra che provava a creare gioco e con mentalità offensiva. Ovviamente non trovavano spazi perché stavano in dieci dietro la palla. Campionato non chiuso, ma voglio vedere come reagirà il Napule da questa botta. Occhio che possono prendere la calata.


----------



## Baggio (13 Febbraio 2016)

Le altre 19 squadre di Serie A devono ringraziare il fatto che la Juve sta giocando da inizio stagione senza poter contare su i vari Asamoah, Pereyra, Khedira e Mandzukic a fasi alterne


Altrimenti ora di punti di vantaggio ne avrebbero 14


Troppo superiori


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

vero juventino ha scritto:


>



Lol...obiettività questa sconosciuta. Sono sicuro che per te la vittoria è meritata.


----------



## vero juventino (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol...obiettività questa sconosciuta. Sono sicuro che per te la vittoria è meritata.


l'obbiettività tu non sai cosa sia, rubata dove? non c'è stato nessun errore arbitrale


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> l'obbiettività tu non sai cosa sia, rubata dove? non c'è stato nessun errore arbitrale



si vede che hai la coda di paglia o carbone bagnato (come si dice dalle mie parti)  
Mi riferisco al risultato non al fatto di errori arbitrali.


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Le altre 19 squadre di Serie A devono ringraziare il fatto che la Juve sta giocando da inizio stagione senza poter contare su i vari Asamoah, Pereyra, Khedira e Mandzukic a fasi alterne
> 
> 
> Altrimenti ora di punti di vantaggio ne avrebbero 14
> ...



Beh si ma ora non paragoniamo le due rose. La Juve ha una rosa illegale per il livello della serie A, Quelli che hai citato sono dei panchinari, ma in panchina hanno anche gente come Zaza, Morata, Heranes, Alex Sandro, Rugani, ecc. In quale squadra farebbero panchina questi?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Per favore, vediamo di stare tranquilli [MENTION=2280]vero juventino[/MENTION] e compagnia


----------



## vero juventino (13 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Dai Sarri gli ha mangiato in testa, partita tatticamente perfetta del Napoli.



ahahah ma che dici !!!
Quindi Sarri, secondo te, ha preparato tatticamente la partita così? Se l'ha fatto è un pollo, perché ha fatto il gioco della Juve.
Tatticamente la Juve ha dominato...ha giocato esattamente come l'ha preparata. Il Napoli no. La differenza è qui ed è enorme.
Non c'è niente da fare: sia come hanno detto su SKY che come ha detto [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], Allegri 'ste partite non le sbaglia. E' il migliore al mondo ad annullare i punti di forza degli avversari e probabilmente tra i migliori, con Simeone e pochissimi altri, dal punto di vista tattico.

Il Napoli ha fatto pena dai... la palla ce l'aveva sempre la Juve che non si è proprio sforzata... non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale pur non rischiando nulla... Gran partita delle difese e secondo me grande Allan che ha salvato 2 o 3 volte il Napoli da 3 potenziali contropiedi.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol...obiettività questa sconosciuta. Sono sicuro che per te la vittoria è meritata.



la Juve non ha rubato nulla. Cosa avrebbe rubato? Fortunata nel vincerla sì, era da pareggio, ma non l'ha rubata.


----------



## robs91 (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ahahah ma che dici !!!
> Quindi Sarri, secondo te, ha preparato tatticamente la partita così? Se l'ha fatto è un pollo, perché ha fatto il gioco della Juve.
> Tatticamente la Juve ha dominato...ha giocato esattamente come l'ha preparata. Il Napoli no. La differenza è qui ed è enorme.
> Non c'è niente da fare: sia come hanno detto su SKY che come ha detto [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], Allegri 'ste partite non le sbaglia. E' il migliore al mondo ad annullare i punti di forza degli avversari e probabilmente tra i migliori, con Simeone e pochissimi altri, dal punto di vista tattico.
> ...



in realtà il napoli ha avuto il 56% di possesso palla.la juve ha fatto solo catenaccio soprattutto nel secondo tempo


----------



## vero juventino (13 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Febbraio 2016)

Bisognerebbe essere un po' più obbiettivi e riconoscere che questa Juve è straforte, straillegale per la Serie A. Pensate solamente che Zaza è l'ultimo attaccante nelle gerarchie.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Guardiola contro Allegri ha sempre fatto molta fatica nonostante la differenza tra Milan e Barca. Alla fine sarà eliminato dal Bayern ma i tedeschi suderanno molto.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Napoli Roma soliti squadre con pseudo fenomeni che quando il gico si fa duro spariscono Insigne Hamsik stasera. Sono buoni giocatori niente di piu.
Juve seria senza far cose fuori del mondo la porta a casa complimenti !!!!


----------



## TheZio (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non so che dire.
> 
> Forse, se l'anno prossimo gli fanno disputare solo il girone di ritorno, il campionato POTREBBE essere combattuto fino all'ultima giornata.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che gli va tutto bene. Quando non sono stati i top player, si sono alternati come salvatori della patria i vari Vucinic, Matri, Zaza, Quagliarella, Giaccherini, Lichsteiner, addirittura Borriello...gente che in squadre come il Milan ci farebbero imprecare ogni domenica.
> Un tiro senza pretese da trequarti, una deviazione casuale, e si vince il campionato. Va bene che avrebbero vinto comunque, ma così fa cadere le braccia.
> Comunque, checchè se ne dica, il livello del campionato italiano è sempre mediocre, e tutta questa incertezza e questo equilibrio non ci sono mai stati. Siamo come la Bundes e la Ligue 1. A maggio saranno 5 consecutivi, tra 5 anni saranno 10, e, se non cambiano le cose, tra 15 anni saranno 20...





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra il campionato post calciopoli. Solo che il dominio Inter è stato abbastanza corto e Moratti non ha saputo rinnovare. I gobbi e Marotta invece non ci hanno pensato due volte a dire addio a tre zoccoli duri, per sostituirli con gente con più voglia.
> 
> Galliani avrebbe chiuso Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez nello sgabuzzino fino a fine mercato con ingaggio triplicato..e poi ti trovavi i tre zombizzare per il campo.



Grazie di farmi ridere 
Almeno ci consolate un po' con queste risate!


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2016)

E Badstuber crac
dio è juventino non ho parole


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Juve non ha rubato nulla. Cosa avrebbe rubato? Fortunata nel vincerla sì, era da pareggio, ma non l'ha rubata.



se vabbè ciao. Mi vuoi dire che ha meritato la vittoria? ma che partita hai visto? dai su. Era da 0-0.


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2016)

C'è da fare i complimenti alla dirigenza della Juventus che ha costruito un progetto vincente, una squadra con giovani talentuosi, giocatori d'esperienza e uno zoccolo italiano. 

Per non parlare di un processo strutturale che ha visto la Juve crescere come fatturato grazie allo stadio.
Chapeau


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guardiola contro Allegri ha sempre fatto molta fatica nonostante la differenza tra Milan e Barca. Alla fine sarà eliminato dal Bayern ma i tedeschi suderanno molto.



quoto, anche secondo me il Bayern farà fatica...


----------



## Baggio (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il Bayern è consapevole che questa Juve non è quella di 3 anni fa, è ovvio che quando hanno saputo di doverli affrontare non hanno fatto i salti di gioia


----------



## 13-33 (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto, anche secondo me il Bayern farà fatica...


La fortune del Bayern e che davanti no hanno Insigne o Hamsik I vari Muller Lewy no se la fanno soto nei match importanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E Badstuber crac
> dio è juventino non ho parole



Pazzesco.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se vabbè ciao. Mi vuoi dire che ha meritato la vittoria? ma che partita hai visto? dai su. Era da 0-0.



ma li leggi i messaggi o scrivi tanto per passare un sabato sera diverso dagli altri?
Te lo ricopio


> la Juve non ha rubato nulla. Cosa avrebbe rubato? Fortunata nel vincerla sì, era da pareggio, ma non l'ha rubata.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma li leggi i messaggi o scrivi tanto per passare un sabato sera diverso dagli altri?
> Te lo ricopio



una partita che una squadra vince immeritatamente, spiegami perché non posso definirla rubata. Dai sono curioso.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Febbraio 2016)

Era una partita da pareggio, ma il Napoli veramente poca roba soprattutto nel secondo tempo. A un certo punto il golletto era nell'aria


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

Col Bayern passa la Juve, non ho mai visto una squadra senza difensori vincere contro un'altro Top Team ( in realtà un difensore il Byern lo ha , Tasci  )


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Palese. L'avevo pure scritto nell'altro post. Questi arrivano negli ultimi 20 minuti quando gli avversari sono con la lingua di fuori e si scatenano, solo che stasera è stata più equilibrata del solito. Ma comunque campionato morto e sepolto.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una partita che una squadra vince immeritatamente, spiegami perché non posso definirla rubata. Dai sono curioso.



rubi se rubi....se fai qualcosa di illegae...se ti danno rigore e non c'era, gol e non c'era...
Rubato fu il pareggio del non gol di Muntari e altre 3472346326456 altre, ma stasera è stata una partita innanzitutto corretta in cui nessuna meritava la vittoria. Ma se ogni volta che una squadra vince in maniera corretta pur non meritando dite che ruba allora cambiate sport


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Higuain il primo e ultimo tiro (una scamorza) lo ha fatto al minuto 81, mancava Chiellini e dopo anche Bonucci. No ma comunque Sarri ha mangiato in testa ad Allegri, deve essere vero...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Era una partita da pareggio, ma il Napoli veramente poca roba soprattutto nel secondo tempo. A un certo punto il golletto era nell'aria



secondo tempo del Napoli davvero orrendo per intensità
Pure i cambi tardivi imho
Il Napoli non ha fatto nulla per vincerla


----------



## 13-33 (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> secondo tempo del Napoli davvero orrendo per intensità
> Pure i cambi tardivi imho
> *Il Napoli non ha fatto nulla per vincerla*


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rubi se rubi....se fai qualcosa di illegae...se ti danno rigore e non c'era, gol e non c'era...
> Rubato fu il pareggio del non gol di Muntari e altre 3472346326456 altre, ma stasera è stata una partita innanzitutto corretta in cui nessuna meritava la vittoria. Ma se ogni volta che una squadra vince in maniera corretta pur non meritando dite che ruba allora cambiate sport



ahahahhaha...è la stessa cosa. Rubata era chiaramente inteso come vittoria non meritata. Stai sereno.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahahhaha...è la stessa cosa. Rubata era chiaramente inteso come vittoria non meritata. Stai sereno.



rubare non è non meritare
allora abbiamo rubato 2 champions league?


----------



## LukeLike (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il punto è che, solitamente, nel calcio vince il più forte, e la Juve è la più forte. Mancava Chiellini ed Higuain ugualmente non ha visto una palla. Rugani è entrato in campo con una tranquillità disarmante, senza sbagliare un pallone. Zaza è l'ultima scelta in attacco e sarebbe titolare ovunque, come la maggior parte della panchina della Juve. Il Napoli non è squadra attrezzata per vincere un campionato. Insigne e Hamsik stasera pietosi, troppo facile esaltarsi con le squadrette. Inoltre, nel secondo tempo il Napoli ha giochicchiato, si è accontentato del pareggio ed alla fine l'ha presa in quel posto, come giusto che sia.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rubare non è non meritare
> allora abbiamo rubato 2 champions league?



Eh?? vabbè dai sinceramente frega meno di zero...il punto è sempre quello che non hanno meritato. Ora però mollami.


----------



## Black1897 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Partita giocata alla pari.
Poteva benissimo finire in pareggio e sarebbe stato più giusto ma 3 cose hanno fatto la differenza:

L'esperienza
La rosa ampia
La consapevolezza dei nostri mezzi.

Questa partita l'abbiamo vinta con la testa.

Complimenti al Napoli..sarà durissima per lo scudetto


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Higuain il primo e ultimo tiro (una scamorza) lo ha fatto al minuto 81, mancava Chiellini e dopo anche Bonucci. No ma comunque Sarri ha mangiato in testa ad Allegri, deve essere vero...



Juve 2 tiri (Dybala, Zaza) un goal. Napoli con il 56% del possesso palla, ma io parlo di partita preparata perfettamente da Sarri perché ha cambiato stile di gioco accorciando la squadra per non concedere ai Pogba, Dybala, Morata e Quadrado di turno le giocate. 

Il Napoli è primo in classifica, ma dobbiamo discutere del divario tra le 2 squadre? Questa è una partita che la Juve dovrebbe vincere, non il Napoli.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Partita giocata alla pari.
> Poteva benissimo finire in pareggio e sarebbe stato più giusto ma 3 cose hanno fatto la differenza:
> 
> L'esperienza
> ...



Sono d'accordo....era più giusto il pari. Comunque la differenza l'ha fatta anche il fattore C. Ci vuole anche quello...


----------



## Black1897 (13 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Juve 2 tiri (Dybala, Zaza) un goal. Napoli con il 56% del possesso palla, ma io parlo di partita preparata perfettamente da Sarri perché ha cambiato stile di gioco accorciando la squadra per non concedere ai Pogba, Dybala, Morata e Quadrado di turno le giocate.
> 
> Il Napoli è primo in classifica, ma dobbiamo discutere del divario tra le 2 squadre? Questa è una partita che la Juve dovrebbe vincere, non il Napoli.



In realtà per noi era veramente importante non perderla.
Un pareggio ci sarebbe andato bene
È questo perché alla lunga abbiamo la squadra più forte e 2 punti sarebbero stati comunque facilmente recuperabili.

Se perdevamo era durissima


----------



## Black1897 (13 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo....era più giusto il pari. Comunque la differenza l'ha fatta anche il fattore C. Ci vuole anche quello...



È' vero ma la fortuna devi anche sapertela creare...e il tiro di Zaza era un gran tiro indipendentemente dalla deviazione..non è detto che non sarebbe andato in porta comunque


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> È' vero ma la fortuna devi anche sapertela creare...e il tiro di Zaza era un gran tiro indipendentemente dalla deviazione..non è detto che non sarebbe andato in porta comunque



si ovvio era indirizzato in porta, ma era basso, e reina l'avrebbe comunque preso o rimpallato. La deviazione è stata determinante. In ogni caso il Napoli ha fatto fatica psicologicamente a mio avviso, ed è lì che l'avete vinta.


----------



## Black1897 (14 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ovvio era indirizzato in porta, ma era basso, e reina l'avrebbe comunque preso o rimpallato. La deviazione è stata determinante. In ogni caso il Napoli ha fatto fatica psicologicamente a mio avviso, ed è lì che l'avete vinta.



Si sono d'accordo.
Di veramente impressionante comunque c'è che contro il miglior attacco della serie A non abbiamo praticamente mai rischiato nulla...e Higuain che segna un gol a partita con la nostra difesa sembrava un Agnellino impaurito...queste sono cose che fanno accrescere la considerazione dei propri mezzi.


----------



## 13-33 (14 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Juve 2 tiri (Dybala, Zaza) un goal. Napoli con il 56% del possesso palla, ma io parlo di partita preparata perfettamente da Sarri perché ha cambiato stile di gioco accorciando la squadra per non concedere ai Pogba, Dybala, Morata e Quadrado di turno le giocate.
> 
> Il Napoli è primo in classifica, ma dobbiamo discutere del divario tra le 2 squadre? *Questa è una partita che la Juve dovrebbe vincere, non il Napoli*.


Una Juve con titolari o riserve importanti infortunati come Chiellini Caceres Mandzukic Asamoah Pereyra assenti Khedira no al top e Bonucci fuori nel secondo tempo il Napoli si era veramente da scudetto doveva dimostrare molto di piu !!!
Perche la Juve contro la Juve al completo sarebbe stato il solito schiaffo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> In realtà per noi era veramente importante non perderla.
> Un pareggio ci sarebbe andato bene
> È questo perché alla lunga abbiamo la squadra più forte e 2 punti sarebbero stati comunque facilmente recuperabili.
> 
> Se perdevamo era durissima



lui parlava di valore delle squadre, voi siete più forti e giocavate pure in casa


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Dai Sarri gli ha mangiato in testa, partita tatticamente perfetta del Napoli.



Scusa ma quando tu parli di allenatori vivi proprio su un'altra galassia. Il tuo commento sulla "partita perfetta di Sarri" probabilmente si riferiva alla partita di rubamazzetto della vigilia immagino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve un gol te lo fa sempre, anche se gioca male.

Di fortuna, di furto arbitrale, di tenacia, di qualunque cosa.... ma te lo fa sempre, anche al 90°. 
Condurre una partita con la Juve per finire 0-0, è inutile. Il Napoli non ha fatto niente per vincere la partita, Buffon inoperoso. Ricordo solo un salvataggio di Bonucci.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Scontato che la Juve la sfangasse alla fine. L'avevo detto a mio padre:"Se il Napoli non la sblocca alla fine i Gobbi mettono la pera dentro". E difatti....


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà, ma io è dall'inizio dell'anno che dico che lo vinceranno di nuovo loro lo scudetto. E' da quando le cose gli andavano malissimo che dicevo che la rosa della Juve quest'anno è più forte di quella dello scorso anno. La gente mi prendeva per pazzo, ora le cose stanno venendo a galla e la verità mi sta dando ragione. 

Detto questo: La partita non l'ho vista perché ero fuori a cena, ma preferisco che lo scudetto lo vinca la Juve piuttosto che il Napoli. Se lo merita per come gioca il Napoli e se lo merita sia la rosa che Sarri, ma i tifosi Napoletani non mi stanno simpatici per niente. Non vincono da una vita, se vincessero lo scudetto smetterebbero di esultare nel 2022! Farebbero passare l'impresa come se avessero vinto 10 Champions e la cosa mi creerebbe irritazione. Invece gli Juventini sono abituati, non lo calcolerebbero nemmeno troppo l'ennesima scudetto vinto...


----------



## mistergao (14 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno dirà che non era decisiva, che mancano ancora tante partite alla fine della stagione, che gli infortuni, le coppe, gli arbitri possono decidere tutto.
Ma io sono convinto che lo scudetto è andato: una vittoria come quella di ieri sera, ottenuta come l'ha ottenuta la Juventus ieri sera, sostanzialmente non giocando (o giocando molto male) e vincendo con un tiro deviato a 2 minuti dalla fine, ti fa capire di essere il predestinato alla vittoria, e insinua nella testa di chi ha perso l'idea che è un perdente. Mi spiace davvero tanto per il Napoli e per Sarri, ma dalla prossima (tra l'altro io sono sicuro che noi al San Paolo non perderemo) in poi dovranno guardarsi le spalle.

Comunque da oggi può partire il toto-giorno dello scudetto juventino. Io dico 2 Maggio.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dirà che non era decisiva, che mancano ancora tante partite alla fine della stagione, che gli infortuni, le coppe, gli arbitri possono decidere tutto.
> *Ma io sono convinto che lo scudetto è andato: una vittoria come quella di ieri sera, ottenuta come l'ha ottenuta la Juventus ieri sera, sostanzialmente non giocando (o giocando molto male) e vincendo con un tiro deviato a 2 minuti dalla fine, ti fa capire di essere il predestinato alla vittoria*, e insinua nella testa di chi ha perso l'idea che è un perdente. Mi spiace davvero tanto per il Napoli e per Sarri, ma dalla prossima (tra l'altro io sono sicuro che noi al San Paolo non perderemo) in poi dovranno guardarsi le spalle.
> 
> Comunque da oggi può partire il toto-giorno dello scudetto juventino. Io dico 2 Maggio.




beh c'è gente che diceva così anche del inter..


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

cmq è stata una partita bruttissima, pochissime occasioni.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il punto è che, solitamente, nel calcio vince il più forte, e la Juve è la più forte. Mancava Chiellini ed Higuain ugualmente non ha visto una palla. Rugani è entrato in campo con una tranquillità disarmante, senza sbagliare un pallone. Zaza è l'ultima scelta in attacco e sarebbe titolare ovunque, come la maggior parte della panchina della Juve. Il Napoli non è squadra attrezzata per vincere un campionato. Insigne e Hamsik stasera pietosi, troppo facile esaltarsi con le squadrette. Inoltre, nel secondo tempo il Napoli ha giochicchiato, si è accontentato del pareggio ed alla fine l'ha presa in quel posto, come giusto che sia.



.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Febbraio 2016)

La Juventus si é dimostrata più volitiva fino in fondo, anche se il goal é stato trovato nel suo momento peggiore, più dal punto di vista fisico, tanto da costringere Allegri a togliere dybala per mettere un altro esterno per coprirsi e abbassarsi ulteriormente. Il Napoli ha deluso nei suoi uomini chiave, soprattutto in quelli che dovevano garantire qualità: Hamsik e Insigne. Anche Callejon onesta partita, più da mediano. Ecco sicuramente poteva osare martens e Gabbiadini molto prima, ma forse lo 0-0 ha fatto gola anche a Sarri ad un certo punto. Partita nel complesso molto combattuta, soprattutto nel primo tempo, ma davvero brutta: escluso il goal e altre 2 mezze azioni, davvero poca. Ed era lo scontro al vertice.

Dimenticavo, Barzagli é senza dubbio, almeno per me, il miglior difensore italiano nel dopo Nesta per distacco. Peccato per i suoi continui infortuni. Speriamo di averlo in queste condizioni anche all'europeo.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque ieri ancora una volta Allegri ha avuto dimostrazione di aver ragione anche sul fatto di lasciare Rugani in panchina in un big match del genere e preferirgli gente di personalità ed esperienza: in un paio di occasioni l'ex Empoli è andato morbido in anticipo su Higuain, si è fatto dribblare, ma per sua fortuna Barzagli (uno dei primi 4-5 centrali al mondo e non mi stancherò mai di dire che uno così al Milan serve anche a 40 anni) gli ha sbarrato la strada per la porta, questo a dimostrazione che i vari Bonucci, Barzagli e Chiellini non li schiodi facilmente.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Possono fare anche 3 campionati l'anno ma Napoli, Roma, Lazio ecc. non vinceranno mai lo scudetto. Non con questa Juve.


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Era importante non perdere per non finire a -5. Che si sia vinto è un di più che ci fa contenti, ma +1 o -2 sarebbe cambiato poco, perchè restano ancora tante partite e questo tipo di distacchi, a metà febbraio, sono un niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Era importante non perdere per non finire a -5. Che si sia vinto è un di più che ci fa contenti, ma +1 o -2 sarebbe cambiato poco, perchè restano ancora tante partite e questo tipo di distacchi, a metà febbraio, sono un niente.



Purtroppo penso che voi gobbi ieri sera siate state orgogliosi della squadra, anche se non è stata spettacolare. E questo orgoglio vale molto più dei punti della classifica.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Era importante non perdere per non finire a -5. Che si sia vinto è un di più che ci fa contenti, ma +1 o -2 sarebbe cambiato poco, perchè restano ancora tante partite e questo tipo di distacchi, a metà febbraio, sono un niente.


A livello psicologico però è una discreta legnata, tra pareggio e sconfitta c'è differenza eccome.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Grazie di farmi ridere
> Almeno ci consolate un po' con queste risate!



Mah...Penso che qualcosa la storia degli ultimi 30 anni di Serie A dovrebbe insegnare. Non è un caso se vincono sempre le solite. 
Sono anni che mi sento dire "questo è l'anno della Roma", "questo Napoli può vincere lo scudetto", "quest anno c'è anche la Fiorentina", ecc... A ottobre molti erano convinti che i gobbi non si sarebbero qualificati neanche per la Champions. Mi stupisce che ci sia ancora qualcuno che pensi che il campionato sia sempre in discussione.
Comunque se non sei d'accordo con gli altri, puoi ignorare o argomentare con rispetto il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Febbraio 2016)

campionato finito, avesse vinto il napoli sarebbe stato tutto ancora aperto, ma la forza psicologica della juve dopo 14 vittorie, a maggior ragione dopo la 15 contro il napoli, è ormai inarrestabile, per il napoli una mazzata incredibile, credo che quel punto non lo recupereranno piu, anzi, ne perderanno molti altri, arriveranno secondi


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...Penso che qualcosa la storia degli ultimi 30 anni di Serie A dovrebbe insegnare. Non è un caso se vincono sempre le solite.
> Sono anni che mi sento dire "questo è l'anno della Roma", "questo Napoli può vincere lo scudetto", "quest anno c'è anche la Fiorentina", ecc... A ottobre molti erano convinti che i gobbi non si sarebbero qualificati neanche per la Champions. Mi stupisce che ci sia ancora qualcuno che pensi che il campionato sia sempre in discussione.
> Comunque se non sei d'accordo con gli altri, puoi ignorare o argomentare con rispetto il tuo punto di vista.



Credo si riferisse a una battuta, non stava deridendo un pensiero.


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

nel calcio quasi sempre si commentano i risultati e non le partite, la Juve ha vinto quindi complimenti ma vedere certe pagelle sui giornali è davvero imbarazzante


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse a una battuta, non stava deridendo un pensiero.



Non credo, perchè ha quotato il mio post, quello di Tifo'o e quello di Admin. Nessuno dei tre post era ironico, tutti e tre esprimevano lo stesso concetto, oltretutto un concetto quantomeno verosimile, ovvero che lo scudetto lo vincerà anche quest anno la juventus. Manco avessimo detto che vincerà il Frosinone...
Comunque finita qua.


----------



## TheZio (14 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...Penso che qualcosa la storia degli ultimi 30 anni di Serie A dovrebbe insegnare. Non è un caso se vincono sempre le solite.
> Sono anni che mi sento dire "questo è l'anno della Roma", "questo Napoli può vincere lo scudetto", "quest anno c'è anche la Fiorentina", ecc... A ottobre molti erano convinti che i gobbi non si sarebbero qualificati neanche per la Champions. Mi stupisce che ci sia ancora qualcuno che pensi che il campionato sia sempre in discussione.
> Comunque se non sei d'accordo con gli altri, puoi ignorare o argomentare con rispetto il tuo punto di vista.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisse a una battuta, non stava deridendo un pensiero.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non credo, perchè ha quotato il mio post, quello di Tifo'o e quello di Admin. Nessuno dei tre post era ironico, tutti e tre esprimevano lo stesso concetto, oltretutto un concetto quantomeno verosimile, ovvero che lo scudetto lo vincerà anche quest anno la juventus. Manco avessimo detto che vincerà il Frosinone...
> Comunque finita qua.



Ha ragione kolao95 mi avevano fatto sorridere i vostri sfoghi sulla nostra situazione e sui nostri scarponi. Non volevo offendere nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Adesso sappiamo cosa si prova in Francia a non tifare PSG e cosa si prova in Germania a non tifare Bayern Monaco.


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita deludente, la Juve ha vinto di c... Ma era giusto il pareggio.

Certo che era una gara di chi si difendeva di più, attaccavano entrambe in pochi uomini, veramente partita orrenda.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Se questo è il meglio che in questo momento ha la nostra serie A siamo messi malissimo. Tatticamente sono state attentissime le due squadre, ma cavolo mi sarei aspettato una partita un pò più divertente e giocata. Capisco i punti e tutto, ma il nostro calcio non ci fa una bellissima figura.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Chi si aspettava qualche dai 4 gol in su ha riposto male le sue aspettative. Le partite di vertice in Serie A sono state, sono e saranno sempre così: tanta difesa e ripartenze, specialmente se sono due tecnici italiani ad affrontarsi, anzi da questo punto di vista con Sarri mi aspettavo qualche gol in più ieri, ma anche in questo caso è stata una partita esteticamente piuttosto brutta.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il Napoli x me ha sprecato una grandissima occasione...aveva davanti una juve senza due pedine fondamentali,più Bonucci uscito nel secondo tempo,che l'hanno costretta ad usare un modulo inedito,khedira recuperato in extremis,e altre assenze che ci hanno costretto a giocare sempre con gli stessi uomini ultimamente facendo arrivare alcuni giocatori,Dybala in primis,un po stanchi alla partita

negli ultimi 20 minuti potevano osare e cercare la vittoria e invece si sono accontentati del pareggio e se la sono presi nel sedere.

nota di merito x Barzagli che ha cancellato dal campo Higuain. mi sono piaciuti molto anche Bonucci,marchisio e Pogba


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ha ragione kolao95 mi avevano fatto sorridere i vostri sfoghi sulla nostra situazione e sui nostri scarponi. Non volevo offendere nessuno.



Scusami allora. Mea culpa. Non avresti offeso in ogni caso, ma pensavo fossi ironico.


----------



## mistergao (15 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Il Napoli x me ha sprecato una grandissima occasione...aveva davanti una juve senza due pedine fondamentali,più Bonucci uscito nel secondo tempo,che l'hanno costretta ad usare un modulo inedito,khedira recuperato in extremis,e altre assenze che ci hanno costretto a giocare sempre con gli stessi uomini ultimamente facendo arrivare alcuni giocatori,Dybala in primis,un po stanchi alla partita
> 
> negli ultimi 20 minuti potevano osare e cercare la vittoria e invece si sono accontentati del pareggio e se la sono presi nel sedere.
> 
> nota di merito x Barzagli che ha cancellato dal campo Higuain. mi sono piaciuti molto anche Bonucci,marchisio e Pogba



Difatti se io fossi De Laurentis avrei convocato Sarri e gli avrei cavato via la pelle di dosso. Sarri, mi spiace dirlo, è un buon allenatore, ma è e resta un perdente. E' una sorta di Ranieri (o di Spalletti), non ha l'ossessione della vittoria tipica dei vincenti. Un altro allenatore, ma neanche dei migliori (guarda, bastava Mancini) ci avrebbe provato fino in fondo, Sarri invece ha cominciato a pensare che un pareggio andava bene ed è lì che ha perso la partita, non al gol di Zaza.
Il più grande allenatore passato in Italia nell'ultimo decennio è stato Mourinho, che cominciava a vincere nel sottopassaggio per arrivare al campo. Sarri, proprio in quella zona, comincia a perdere.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Difatti se io fossi De Laurentis avrei convocato Sarri e gli avrei cavato via la pelle di dosso. Sarri, mi spiace dirlo, è un buon allenatore, ma è e resta un perdente. E' una sorta di Ranieri (o di Spalletti), non ha l'ossessione della vittoria tipica dei vincenti. Un altro allenatore, ma neanche dei migliori (guarda, bastava Mancini) ci avrebbe provato fino in fondo, Sarri invece ha cominciato a pensare che un pareggio andava bene ed è lì che ha perso la partita, non al gol di Zaza.
> Il più grande allenatore passato in Italia nell'ultimo decennio è stato Mourinho, che cominciava a vincere nel sottopassaggio per arrivare al campo. Sarri, proprio in quella zona, comincia a perdere.



È un provinciale,lo si capisce anche dalle dichiarazioni che fa,ha peccato di inesperienza ma penso che il Napoli se la giocherà fino all'ultimo


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> A livello psicologico però è una discreta legnata, tra pareggio e sconfitta c'è differenza eccome.



secondo me se perdi così non hai nessun contraccolpo psicologico. Se invece la Juve avesse dominato il Napoli sarebbe andato in crisi di inferiorità. 
Così no...


----------



## Baggio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Però nei giocatori del Napoli può pesare il fatto che non sono riusciti ad impensierire una Juve con tanti infortunati


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Difatti se io fossi De Laurentis avrei convocato Sarri e gli avrei cavato via la pelle di dosso. Sarri, mi spiace dirlo, è un buon allenatore, ma è e resta un perdente. E' una sorta di Ranieri (o di Spalletti), non ha l'ossessione della vittoria tipica dei vincenti. Un altro allenatore, ma neanche dei migliori (guarda, bastava Mancini) ci avrebbe provato fino in fondo, Sarri invece ha cominciato a pensare che un pareggio andava bene ed è lì che ha perso la partita, non al gol di Zaza.
> Il più grande allenatore passato in Italia nell'ultimo decennio è stato Mourinho, che cominciava a vincere nel sottopassaggio per arrivare al campo. Sarri, proprio in quella zona, comincia a perdere.



mancini ha quel tipo di mentalità, è vero, il problema è che non sa fare l'allenatore..


----------



## Black1897 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque i commenti sul napoli e su Sarri letti qua li trovo davvero ingiuriosi...

Ci hanno provato a vincerla ma davanti si sono trovati la squadra che senza palla gioca meglio al mondo...facendo la stessa partita di Sabato giocando con un avversario diverso, probabilmente avrebbero vinto..


----------

